# SPS-Forum Stammtisch Bremerhaven



## PN/DP (4 Dezember 2019)

Bei den letzten SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtischen M-V und NRW hatte ich erwähnt, daß ich eine Führung durch ein Hochsee-Fischfang-Schiff organisieren könnte. Jetzt in Dezember und Januar ergibt sich die Gelegenheit für 2 Schiffe in Bremerhaven, die da gerade wegen größeren Wartungs- und Umbauarbeiten im Hafen liegen. Die Führung könnte man verbinden mit einem anschließenden Stammtisch in einer guten Fischgaststätte (die haben auch den Schnitzel-Fisch ) oder einem großem Asia-Buffet, und/oder weitere Gaststätte/Bar die länger geöffnet hat. :sm24:

Was meint Ihr - Besteht Interesse? Welche Wochentage wären angenehm? Beginn der Führung würde ich Samstags ca. 14:00 favorisieren (Freitag oder Sonntag wäre auch möglich), Essen dann ca. 18:00, die folgenden Termine wären möglich:
Sa 14.12.2019
Sa 21.12.2019
Sa 28.12.2019
Do 02.01.2020
Fr 03.01.2020
Sa 04.01.2020
Sa 25.01.2020
So 26.01.2020
(ich werde später hier noch eine Abstimmung zufügen)

Oder möchte jemand Silvester an Bord (im Hafen) verbringen (Alkoholverbot an Bord!)?

Ich möchte hier nicht genau schreiben, welche 2 Schiffe an welcher Adresse das sein werden - nicht daß dann ganze Schulklassen oder anderer Flashmob dastehen und an Bord wollen ...  Fragen/Vorschläge könnt Ihr auch per PN an mich senden.

Harald


----------



## hapr (4 Dezember 2019)

Das klingt doch gut. Wir sind nicht abgeneigt. Christiane hofft nur, dass sie nicht als einzige Dame mitkommt. Letztendlich hängt alles vom Termin ab. Schauen wir mal. 
Gruß, Harald. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk

Upps, freudsche Fehler beseitigt [emoji6]


----------



## PN/DP (4 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Harald,

meine Ehefrau wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch mitkommen.

Gruß, Harald


----------



## hucki (4 Dezember 2019)

Doreen und ich sind am 27.12. eh' in Hamburg, da würde sich das am 28.12. eigentlich anbieten.


----------



## PN/DP (7 Dezember 2019)

Da keine anderen Terminvorschläge gekommen sind, habe ich nun oben eine Umfrage zum Termin zugefügt. Bitte tragt da ein, wann Ihr teilnehmen könnt. (bitte nicht abstimmen, wer nicht teilnehmen will)

Harald


----------



## Tommi (8 Dezember 2019)

Ich checke meine Termine...

...so, gecheckt. Ob meine Frau mitkommt, hängt vom Termin ab.
  Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es klappt.


----------



## Tommi (8 Dezember 2019)

@ Mods, Admin, bitte diesen Thread oben anpinnen, danke...


----------



## hapr (8 Dezember 2019)

So, vor Weihnachten finde ich es etwas knapp. Das erste Wochenende im neuen Jahr ist schon verplant. Schauen wir mal, ob es am 28.12.2019 klappt. Ansonsten könnte der 25.01.2020 auch passen.
Gruß, Harald.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2019)

Vor Weihnachten geht auch bei mir gar nix mehr. 28.12. wäre für mich möglich. Im Januar kann ich gar nicht. Erst 2 Tage beim Kunden, dann Urlaub und dann wieder beim Kunden.  Zack .. Januar rum


----------



## PN/DP (8 Dezember 2019)

Vor Weihnachten ist in der Tat schon sehr knapp (wegen Reservierungen Hotel/Restaurant). Bei mir passt der 28.12. am besten, oder gerne Anfang Januar.
Ab 25.01. ist möglicherweise eines der Schiffe schon weg (das Neue). Andererseits habe ich ab 27.01. auf dem anderen (älteren) Schiff eine IBN, da könnte ich eine Anreise sparen.

PS: Hotel würde ich Best Western oder gegenüber Comfort Hotel empfehlen, das sind zwar nicht die günstigsten aber da ist das Frühstück seeehr gut, und zu den guten Fischgaststätten kann man zu Fuß gehen. Best Western hat 24h Rezeption mit Bar 

Harald


----------



## hucki (11 Dezember 2019)

Sieht nach 'nem 5er Treffen mit 10er Tisch aus...


*hochschieb*
8)


----------



## Heinileini (11 Dezember 2019)

hucki schrieb:


> Sieht nach 'nem 5er Treffen mit 10er Tisch aus...


... nöööh, nicht mehr:
Anhang anzeigen 47959

Wenn wir es noch schaffen könnten, den 'Gastgeber' von seiner IBN loszureissen ... dann wären wir schon 7 + Anhang


----------



## hapr (13 Dezember 2019)

So, jetzt fehlt nur noch das offizielle Go, damit die Zimmerreservierung und die Reiseplanung gemacht werden kann. 
*Zwinker*
Harald. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (14 Dezember 2019)

OK, offiziell: Das Treffen in Bremerhaven mit Schiffsbesichtigung wird am Samstag 28.12.2019 stattfinden.

Die beiden Schiffe liegen im Fischereihafen (Bremerhaven Süd). Besichtigung habe ich ab ca. 14:00 Uhr geplant, Dauer etwa 2 bis 3 Stunden (solange Ihr Lust habt), danach könnt Ihr in Eurem Hotel einchecken, und 18:00 gehen wir Essen.

Meine Unterkunft habe ich im Best Western Hotel gebucht, es gibt aber auch viele günstige Hotels mehr im Zentrum, oder auch außergewöhnliche Hotels wie das Atlantic Hotel Sail City im touristischen Zentrum rund um den "Neuer Hafen". Dort könnt Ihr am Sonntag oder Samstag vormittag ggf. noch was unternehmen.

Harald


----------



## Tommi (14 Dezember 2019)

Super, ich habe auch das Best Western gebucht, bereits ab 27.12.
Ich komme alleine per Auto.
Den Wimpel bereite ich vor, ich freue mich.


----------



## Tommi (28 Dezember 2019)

Schiffsbesichtigung erfolgreich und unfallfrei absolviert, jetzt feiern...


----------



## PN/DP (29 Dezember 2019)

Freut mich, daß es Euch gefallen hat, und alle zufrieden sind.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (29 Dezember 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Freut mich, daß es Euch gefallen hat, und alle zufrieden sind.
> 
> Harald


In der Tat, das hat es und das sind wir und jetzt sind wir wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause.
Nochmals besten Dank, Harald, für die hervorragende Organisation!
Von mir aus hätte es ein paar Grad wärmer sein können - aber immerhin - so wie es war, kamen mir die Kühlräume nicht so frostig vor. 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (29 Dezember 2019)

Es war wie immer, super--- SPS halt -> Spontan - Professionell - Super...


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2019)

Was ich auf unserem Trip fachlich gelernt habe, ist, daß Maschinen an Bord von 
Seeschiffen kein CE-Zeichen benötigen. Auch ne' Erkenntnis.


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Was ich auf unserem Trip fachlich gelernt habe, ist, daß Maschinen an Bord von
> Seeschiffen kein CE-Zeichen benötigen.


... und dass sie an Bord 'ne WaschMaschine vom falschen Hersteller hatten!!!  Wahrscheinlich gibt's von euch keine WaschMaschine ohne *C*hinese*E*ngineering-Zeichen?


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2019)

Naja Heinrich, letztendlich haben wir nicht gesehen, welche
Maschinen da an Bord sind und so genau wusste er das auch
nicht.


----------



## Tommi (1 Januar 2020)

Heinrich, ich sehe, Du bist ONLINE, Frohes Neues Jahr...

und den 5 Geburtstagskindern vom 01.01.: Happy Birthday...


----------



## Heinileini (1 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Heinrich, ich sehe, Du bist ONLINE, Frohes Neues Jahr...
> und den 5 Geburtstagskindern vom 01.01.: Happy Birthday...


Dir, Tommi und allen anderen auch ein gutes Jahr 2020!

Leider kann ich neuerdings Deinen GedankenGängen nicht mehr so recht folgen.
Wer sind denn die 5, denen man heute ein gutes Jahr im DoppelPack (also 2 gute Jahre - LebensJahr & KalenderJahr) wünschen kann?
Im ForumsKalender finde ich derer 34 und ansonsten kenne ich noch 3 Personen, die nicht im Forum vertreten sind.

Und ...


Tommi schrieb:


> Da wird es Zeit, daß Du beim nächsten NRW-Stammtisch 2020 neben den OWL-Steuerungen
> auch unsere Götter und Geister kennenlernst, das hat positiven Einfluss auf die Firmware...


... was Du anderweitig geschrieben hast.
Meinst Du GötterSpeise und FlaschenGeister? Und die Firmware? Meinst Du den firmen Zusammenhalt der "Truppe"?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## hucki (1 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Leider kann ich neuerdings Deinen GedankenGängen nicht mehr so recht folgen.
> Wer sind denn die 5, denen man heute ein gutes Jahr im DoppelPack (also 2 gute Jahre - LebensJahr & KalenderJahr) wünschen kann?


Das sind diese 5, die das Forum auf seiner Startseite etwas weiter unten am heutigen Tage auflistet:






Und dann auch noch gleich 4 sehr runde Geburtstage! 
Glückwunsch!

:sm20:

:sm24:


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch gleich 4 sehr runde Geburtstage!


Und was sagst Du dazu, dass von den 34 im Kalender aufgezählten aufsehenerregende 29 am 1. Januar *1970* geboren sein sollen?
1 x (33), 1 x (34), 2 x (36), *29* x (50) und 1 x (??). 1970 war wohl ein ausgesprochen ergiebiger SPS-Jahrgang.
Waren das StromAusfallUnfälle? Oder stolpern wir hier über etwas einfallslose TestDaten? Oder haben die nur ihren Jahrgang preisgegeben, ohne noch konkreter werden zu wollen?  

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Blockmove (2 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und was sagst Du dazu, dass von den 34 im Kalender aufgezählten aufsehenerregende 29 am 1. Januar *1970* geboren sein sollen?
> 1 x (33), 1 x (34), 2 x (36), *29* x (50) und 1 x (??). 1970 war wohl ein ausgesprochen ergiebiger SPS-Jahrgang.
> Waren das StromAusfallUnfälle? Oder stolpern wir hier über etwas einfallslose TestDaten? Oder haben die nur ihren Jahrgang preisgegeben, ohne noch konkreter werden zu wollen?
> 
> Gruss, Heinileini



Heini wie wär's denn mit einer 2. Karriere als DataAnalyst bei uns.
Für solche Erkenntnisse, wie du sie da locker aus dem Hut zauberst, werden bei uns Daten in die Cloud geschickt.
Dort werden die Daten dann in den Datalake geworfen.
Dann kommen unsere Analysten mit mit ihren Mining- und KI-Netzen und fischen (angeblich) relevante Daten raus.
Und du machst sowas aus dem Stegreif ... Wow 
Also entweder kommst du zu uns oder wirst Investmentbanker 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also entweder kommst du zu uns oder wirst Investmentbanker


Vielsten Dank für das Angebot, Blockmove. Aber, sorry, Rentner haben doch keine Zeit ... und ausserdem muss ich jetzt erforschen, nach welchen Kriterien die Forums-SW die 5 aus den 34 als repräsentativen Querschnitt selektiert hat! 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2020)

"Unser" Schiff ist seid vorgestern wieder unterwegs.
Z.Zt. vor Norwegen Richung NO ins Operationsgebiet.


----------



## Heinileini (19 Januar 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> "Unser" Schiff ist seid vorgestern wieder unterwegs.
> Z.Zt. vor Norwegen Richung NO ins Operationsgebiet.


Hast Du einen PeilSender an Bord installiert, das Schiffs-GPS auf Dein Handy umgeleitet oder ... haben wir etwa vergessen, Dich wieder vom Schiff herunterzulotsen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hast Du einen PeilSender an Bord installiert, das Schiffs-GPS auf Dein Handy umgeleitet oder ... haben wir etwa vergessen, Dich wieder vom Schiff herunterzulotsen?



Vielleicht hier gesucht 

https://schiffsradar24.de/


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hast Du einen PeilSender an Bord installiert, das Schiffs-GPS auf Dein Handy umgeleitet oder ... haben wir etwa vergessen, Dich wieder vom Schiff herunterzulotsen?



Tommi ist immer noch auf der Suche nach den ganzen Not-Halt und erstellt eine Prüfliste. Das dauert länger als eine Fangfahrt


----------



## PN/DP (19 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hast Du einen PeilSender an Bord installiert


https://www.marinetraffic.com/ 

Harald


----------



## Tommi (19 Januar 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hast Du einen PeilSender an Bord installiert, das Schiffs-GPS auf Dein Handy umgeleitet oder ... haben wir etwa vergessen, Dich wieder vom Schiff herunterzulotsen?



Jau, ich bin wieder an Bord, Alex hat mich Sonntag Mittag schanghait (so sagt man doch).
Aber gar nicht schlecht hier...
Ich köpfe Fische und im Bedarfsfall kümmere ich mich um Profinet, ASI und Not-Halt... 
Und wenn ich technische Probleme habe, rufe ich Harald an...*ROFL*


----------

